# Quail and Herbicide



## WilcoSportsman (Jun 4, 2006)

We planted about an acre plot in clover last February. The weeds are starting to take over and we were thinking about spraying it. There are some quail that are hanging around there right now and last weekend we saw a mother quail acting like she was injured right by the plot. How much of an impact will the herbicide have on the quail population?


----------



## volguy (Jun 10, 2006)

*herbicide and quail*

there are many rumors out there of different chemicals that could effect quail in several ways from reproductive problems arising to things like DDT back in the day just killing them.  however, there are no scientifically proven problems as of now with the roundup type products we have on the market today.

however, if i knew there were quail on the property, there is no way i would spray anything this time of year.  weeds and cover are what grow quail, not bare land.  all that stuff you think may not look so good is probably prime breeding habitat for the birds, turkey, deer, and rabbits.  the thicker the better this time of year to keep the house cats, fox, coyotes and worst of all, hawks out of the nest.

i would try and not spray at all except early in the spring.   right now the birds are in the peak of the nesting and any disturbance to a nest at all can be detrimental to these delicate birds.


----------



## Vernon Holt (Jun 10, 2006)

Wilco:  To spray, or not to spray.  You face a genuine dilemna.  I will present a different approach to the subject than Volguy, not to be different, but to provide added info.

Quail spend their lifetime on the ground.  It should be emphasized that they like to be able to get their feet on bare ground.  They do not tolerate thick and heavy vegetation as typified by Clover fields infested with grass 
and weeds.  This is the very reason that Quail habitat is enhanced by Prescribed Burning.  

Regular and frequent use of Prescribed Burning as a practice minimizes the ground cover, thus enabling the ground loving bird to negotiate in and through moderate to sparce cover.  It should be emphasized that quail require some "cover" as protection from predators.  It is just that they will stay away from a segment of a habitat which presents dense cover with virtually no bare ground.

It should be acknowledged that it is possible for Quail to nest on the very fringe of your Clover patch.  You should revisit the very spot where you flushed the quail that gave you the broken wing act.  If you flush her again, you will have your answer.  She will give you this treatment if she is flushed from the nest or from newly hatched little ones.

If you do not flush her again, this will indicate that she was trying to protect little ones and they have moved on.  They are likely to be in the same general area, but not in the thick clover patch for reasons already stated.

If you were to elect to spray your Clover, you would obviously not use a "Roundup" product (which is non-selective), but would use Sethoxydim which will not harm your Clover.

Modern pesticides are designed to break down rapidly and will have little long term influence.

I am not recommending that you spray (or not spray), I am simply giving you additional info which will help you in making your choice.

In view of the above facts, it is clear that Quail would avoid a very thick weed and grass infested clover patch in their normal activities.


----------



## volguy (Jun 11, 2006)

*habitat*

vernon would be correct as i did not hit on the fact that it is a clover habitiat which is dumb on my part b/c that is what the post is about.  thick stands of clover, fescue, and bahai are not good for quail b/c they cannot move around in it freely.  vernon is also correct in stating that bare ground is essential for quail, however that bare ground must have enough good cover around it to protect the birds from predators.

i was simply stating that there are no proven studies that todays modern sprays hurt quail in any way physically.  i would still standby my thoughts however that if i knew quail were in the area i would not do anything to harm that habitat at the current time of the year even with a thick stand of clover not being the prime habitat for quail.  there is still a chance you could disturb a nest or clutch of young quail.


----------



## WilcoSportsman (Jun 24, 2006)

Thanks for the info Mr. Vernon and Volguy. We decided not to spray because the clover had pretty much become very stressed and died out because of the lack of rain over the past month. We're just going to leave the plot alone until we decide what to plant for deer season in it.


----------



## MoeBirds (Jun 24, 2006)

WilcoSportsman said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info Mr. Vernon and Volguy. We decided not to spray because the clover had pretty much become very stressed and died out because of the lack of rain over the past month. We're just going to leave the plot alone until we decide what to plant for deer season in it.



Good call !!

If you wanna help that covey out in this drought, you might wanna research those "covey base camps" that are out  on the market  !?

 I think the fella who designed them, along with the popular call-back system (unnecessary this time of year IMO), is based out of Waynesboro GA.

Not sure of the site address, but his adds run in QU regularly !!


----------

